# حمل برنامجي HAP4.20 و E 20II + الشرح بالصور + Manual



## خالد العسيلي (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
اخوتي المهندسين الأعزاء​ 
لقد قمت بتوضيب الموضوع و جمعه هنا ليشمل البرامج + الشرح و كذلك الـ Manual​ 



برنامج الـ HAP4.20​ 


البرنامج :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/83548888/1b1fcf43/Carrier_HAP420.html​ 


الشرح بالصور :​ 
جـ 1 :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/53608023/90206e46/___HAP_420.html​ 
جـ 2 :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/67996723/f336fca4/___HAP.html​ 

الـ Manual :​ 

http://www.4shared.com/file/53609583/d4b82342/HAP42Manual.html​ 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<​ 

برنامج الـ E 20II​ 

البرنامج :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/83545892/10bbcfc1/CARRIER__BLOCL-LOAD_31.html​ 


الشرح بالصور :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/53608026/e04a9ac9/__E_20II.html​ 

الـ Manual :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/83877713/f50e93e7/blockload__manual.html​ 

...............................................................................................................​ 
مداخلات و استفسارات حول برنامج الـ hap 4.20 
شارك الان​ 
و الله و لي التوفيق​ 
ادعوا الله لي أن يفرج كربتي و ييسر أمري و يرزقني الصبر​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أبريل 2009)

*جهد مميز*

جهد متميز مهندس خــالد جزاك الله كــل خير ​ 
الموضوع للتثبيت 
:12:
+ ​ 
مداخلات و استفسارات حول برنامج الـ hap 4.20 
شارك الان​​:30:​


----------

